# Gentoo 1.2 nach deutscher Anleitung installiert.

## lo4dro

Hallo Leute,

ich fange nocheinmal einen Beitrag an, da wir (mein Freund & ich) glauben, das die 1.2 nicht mehr funktioniert.

Wir haben beide unabhängig von einander das deutsche Handbuch durchgearbeitet.

Wir sind bei am " Befehlsauflistung 20" hängen geblieben.

Wir habe beide in der /etc/make.conf nur den CPU Typ eingestellt sonst nichts.

nach dem Ausführen von "scripts/bootstrap.sh passiert folgendes.

es kommen jede mänge "Using" & "Using <" der letzte Using eintrag vor dem Fehler ist:

Using <sys-libs/ncurses-5.2.20020112a

Danach kommt das mit dem Fehler:

Calculating dependencies    !!! Name error in : category or package part missing.

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/bin/emerge",  line 1220, in ?

mykey=portage.db[portage.root]["porttree"].deb_bestmatch(mypkg)

File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2096, in dep_bestmach

.. <das widerholt sich 6 x immer mit andern line & in <anderst>

TypeError: unsubscriptable object

Da wir, Freund & ich, unabhängig von einander den gleichen Fehler haben, vermute ich mal ein Fehler im Image (jeder hat sich sein eigenes Bootimage vom Deutschen Server geholt) oder fehlende Dateien auf einem Server.

Interesanter weise gibt es auch bei uns beiden im Install Punkt 17 nach dem env-update ein Fehlermeldung in der steht man soll emerge sync machen um den Fehler zu beheben. (Ich glaube es stand etwas von fehlender make.profile)

Wir sind für jeden Tipp dankbar.

----------

## plate

Könntet Ihr das bitte als Bug melden? Wenn Pakete fehlen, die zum Bootstrapping der bislang immer noch gültigen 1.2 benötigt werden, muß das den Entwicklern mitgeteilt werden, und der schnellste Weg ist ein Eintrag bei bugs.gentoo.org. Danke!

----------

## lo4dro

 *plate wrote:*   

> Könntet Ihr das bitte als Bug melden? Wenn Pakete fehlen, die zum Bootstrapping der bislang immer noch gültigen 1.2 benötigt werden, muß das den Entwicklern mitgeteilt werden, und der schnellste Weg ist ein Eintrag bei bugs.gentoo.org. Danke!

 

Danke für den Link, leider bin ich ganz neu bei gentoo & zweitens habe ich keinen Zugang zu diesem System.

Leider ist mein Englisch auch nicht so gut, das ich die Fehlermeldung,- Beschreibung so eingestellt bekomme das die auch jemand versteht.

Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit?

----------

## plate

Keine Angst vor bugs.gentoo.org. Anmelden darf sich da jeder, und wenn Ihr den Fehler reproduzieren könnt, reicht es völlig aus, die Meldungen möglichst komplett, aber ruhig mehr oder weniger kommentarlos als Bug anzumelden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß einer der Entwickler durch einen Beitrag hier im Forum darauf aufmerksam wird, ist gering.

----------

## lo4dro

So, habe mich getraut.

Der bug ist unter "15614" eingestellt.

Bin ja mal gespannt.

----------

## Egal

ich hab beim  1.2 auch einige Probleme bekommen ..

wenn möglich, würde ich dir empfehlen, gleich 1.4 zu nehmen.

----------

## FipsFips

Hallo,

helfen werd ich euch damit nicht können, aber beruhigen, das es wohl an Gentoo 1.2 liegen muß und nicht an euch. Habe nämlich diegleichen Fehlermeldungen und das auf zwei Rechner von mir, habe dann angefangen gleich mit der 1.4 Version. Ich habe zu Hause noch Suse 8.0 im Einsatz und mit Fli4l meinem Server im Internet gehostet. Möchte natürlich umsteigen auf Gentoo, doch bis ich mir selber noch nicht richtig eingearbeit habe werd ich noch Gentoo in der Testphase lassen.

Achso, meine Url ist www.homeworld.dynaccess.de

mfg

thomas

----------

## lo4dro

Was für Mirrors benutz ihr?

----------

## tacki

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo"

so ziemlich der schnellste mirror den es gibt  :Smile:  hatte da bis jetzt immer max. speed, auch mit ner standleitung in der firma (~220 kb/s - 2mbit)

----------

## Egal

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=32371&highlight=typeerror+unsubscriptable+object

das hat bei mir funktioniert.

viel glück  :Smile: 

----------

## Ginku

 *tacki wrote:*   

> GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo"
> 
> so ziemlich der schnellste mirror den es gibt 

 

Hi, könnte mir bitte eben jemand sagen, wo man den Servereintrag macht ?

Danke 

Ginku

----------

## jew.de

 *Ginku wrote:*   

>  *tacki wrote:*   GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo"
> 
> so ziemlich der schnellste mirror den es gibt  
> 
> Hi, könnte mir bitte eben jemand sagen, wo man den Servereintrag macht ?
> ...

 

in der /etc/make.conf. Sollte so ziemlich am End stehen. Wahlweise kannst Du aber auch mirrorselect installieren  :Smile: 

----------

## Ginku

 *jew.de wrote:*   

>  Wahlweise kannst Du aber auch mirrorselect installieren 

 

Danke ! Was macht "mirrorselect" genau ?

Gruß

Ginku

----------

## jew.de

Mirrorselect beherbergt eine Liste von Mirrors und Du kannst die bequem übers auswählen in Deine make.conf eintragen lassen

Tobi

----------

## Ginku

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> Mirrorselect beherbergt eine Liste von Mirrors und Du kannst die bequem übers auswählen in Deine make.conf eintragen lassen
> 
> Tobi

 

Danke Tobi

----------

